# Auto GPS on a sled?



## Burksee

I've been wanting to put a GPS on our sleds for trail riding but in case you don't already know me I am the "frugal" sportsman and after doing the google research on this it appears doable for not a lot of money. One setup thats piqued my interest is the one that uses a Nuvi 52. Anyone running a automotive setup like this? Would you please share your set up and thoughts over it v/s a much more expensive set up?


----------



## sfw1960

It's not waterproof, and won't take popular cartography Greg...

Add to that the touch screen may not work well in very cold temps, it's a crap shoot on if it's worth the money to try when for around $199 you can find a Lowrance Elite4 with an Insight map card and shut off the sonar.

Navigating to actual numbers isn't very user friendly from what I have seen on my Wife's Garmin unit.

https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/120975

https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/120976

http://static.garmin.com/pumac/nuvi_42_52_OM_EN.pdf


----------



## sfw1960

http://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?i=778638


----------



## Burksee

Thank you Robert! BTW - Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!


----------



## sfw1960

Same to you Sir!








I was tempted to buy one of those myself!

STEINFISHSKI runs one of those on the bow and on the ice (double duty) and it works well, the HDI XDCR is a bit large for the ice (but can still work) plus he got the ice pack for his for about another $100 but like you, I would build my own rigging.:fish2:

If you just want it for GPS you shut off the sonar like I do with my Humminbird 688ci HD DI (portable!) while out on another boat or on the ice walking out to a way point.

Once I get to my spot - I turn the sonar back on & it's game on!!!
:mischeif:

Happy New Year!


----------



## Jimbo 09

What are you doing icefishing or trail riding? For icefishing I run the humminbird 798 off the boat, but for trail riding the nuvi is the way to go. You can get trail maps from vvmapping and then you have turn by turn directions. My last nuvi lasted 5 years of snowmobiling and atving without a case and never skipped a beat. My new one I bought a case off Amazon to try.


----------



## bowhunter426

Automotive style ones wont last long. I am using a garmin montana on a ram mount. Very versital, and can be used off the sleds as well


----------



## Jimbo 09

bowhunter426 said:


> Automotive style ones wont last long. I am using a garmin montana on a ram mount. Very versital, and can be used off the sleds as well



Never had a problem with my nuvi that was on my sled for 5000+miles. And hundreds of miles on the quad each summer. Never even had it in a case. Just put tape over the speaker holes and ad card slot. Only reason I got a new one was for a larger screen.


----------



## Burksee

Thanks Jimbo, Just trails for now, I was looking on Ebay and Craigslist and found a Nuvi 50 and a 52. For the kind of money they want I may put one on mine and my wifes! I also did some reading and yes, it appears vvmapping is the one everyone likes. Found some waterproof cases that clamp onto the handlebars too!


----------



## MossyHorns

sfw1960 said:


> It's not waterproof, and won't take popular cartography Greg...
> 
> Add to that the touch screen may not work well in very cold temps, it's a crap shoot on if it's worth the money to try when for around $199 you can find a Lowrance Elite4 with an Insight map card and shut off the sonar.
> 
> Navigating to actual numbers isn't very user friendly from what I have seen on my Wife's Garmin unit.
> 
> https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/120975
> 
> https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/120976
> 
> http://static.garmin.com/pumac/nuvi_42_52_OM_EN.pdf


That's far from the truth! My Garmin 255W will show just as much cartography as any other GPS. I have been using that same GPS for approximately 10 years with maps from VV Mapping, which shows all of the snowmobile and ORV trails in the state. It will show forest roads, private land, and state land. I have the GPS mounted in a waterproof case that allows the touch screen to be used even when its below zero.


----------



## sfw1960

I was under the impression Greg was going to use it for ice fishing, not trail riding and these won't take lake maps (unless the $199 Garmin LakeVu HD works in one).

My apologies for that part of my post.

I have a Nuvi 350 and my wife has a Nuvi 52LM with the latest map.

You can't plug another brand map card in there and you can't get it rained on for very long is all I was saying.

There's a reason Jimbo 09 said he taped over his units openings, they are NOT IPX7 rated devices.

I said the touch _may not work well _in very cold temps - as some of them DO NOT.


----------



## bowhunter426

Burksee said:


> Thanks Jimbo, Just trails for now, I was looking on Ebay and Craigslist and found a Nuvi 50 and a 52. For the kind of money they want I may put one on mine and my wifes! I also did some reading and yes, it appears vvmapping is the one everyone likes. Found some waterproof cases that clamp onto the handlebars too!


VVmapping is the best for Michigan. The DNR also offers all of the trails in data download. Depending on the areas you ride it could take 10-15 hours to compile 300-400 miles of trail. If you ever find your self riding in Ontario let me know. I have mapped a good amount of the trails and it should import into any garmin gps.


----------



## MossyHorns

Burksee said:


> Thanks Jimbo, Just trails for now, I was looking on Ebay and Craigslist and found a Nuvi 50 and a 52. For the kind of money they want I may put one on mine and my wifes! I also did some reading and yes, it appears vvmapping is the one everyone likes. Found some waterproof cases that clamp onto the handlebars too!


I have been using a Nuvi 255W with VVMapping maps for approximately 10 years without a problem. I have mine mounted using a RAM mount and a case that I got from Twistedthrottle.com. The sun shield on the case makes a huge difference during daylight. My sled dose not have a battery, so I power mine with a USB portable battery pack, which will power the GPS for several days. The battery pack is nice, because I can charge my phone if I need to or I can use it to power the GPS when I am sitting in a bar.

GPS Case - http://www.twistedthrottle.com/sw-motech-navi-case-pro-m-all-weather-black
Battery Pack - https://www.amazon.com/RAVPower-167...=UTF8&qid=1482802027&sr=1-5&keywords=ravpower


----------



## MossyHorns

sfw1960 said:


> I have a Nuvi 350 and my wife has a Nuvi 52LM with the latest map.
> 
> *You can't plug another brand map card in there* and you can't get it rained on for very long is all I was saying.


VVMapping maps will work with both of those GPS units. The maps are loaded onto memory cards, which both of those units can accept. VVMapping maps are designed to work with Garmin's Mapsource and Basecamp programs.


----------



## MossyHorns

bowhunter426 said:


> Automotive style ones wont last long. I am using a garmin montana on a ram mount. Very versital, and can be used off the sleds as well


An automotive GPS will last just a long as any other GPS as long as you put it in a case. The Montana's are nice, but I prefer a bigger screen. I like being able to see the forest roads and where they go.


----------



## sfw1960

MossyHorns said:


> VVMapping maps will work with both of those GPS units. The maps are loaded onto memory cards, which both of those units can accept. VVMapping maps are designed to work with Garmin's Mapsource and Basecamp programs.


Cool.

No lake cartography I know of will work though, except _maybe _Garmin LakeVu HD.


----------



## bowhunter426

MossyHorns said:


> An automotive GPS will last just a long as any other GPS as long as you put it in a case. The Montana's are nice, but I prefer a bigger screen. I like being able to see the forest roads and where they go.


Glad you have had success with them. I have not. I started with automotive units and they wouldnt last a full season, even in a case. I would get about 3k miles out of it and it was done. I got the Montana 5 years ago and it has over 20k miles of riding on it and just sits in a ram cradle on my handlebars. I can also see all the fireroads and use it in automobile navagation mode. The same mapping on the auto units is available for the montana for under $100


----------



## Burksee

Jimbo 09 said:


> What are you doing icefishing or trail riding? For icefishing I run the humminbird 798 off the boat, but for trail riding the nuvi is the way to go. You can get trail maps from vvmapping and then you have turn by turn directions. My last nuvi lasted 5 years of snowmobiling and atving without a case and never skipped a beat. My new one I bought a case off Amazon to try.


Hey Jimbo, which model Nuvi did you get this time?


----------



## Jimbo 09

Nu


Burksee said:


> Hey Jimbo, which model Nuvi did you get this time?


Nuvi 57lm


----------



## Burksee

Jimbo 09 said:


> Nu
> 
> 
> Nuvi 57lm


Thank you Jimbo! I bought a 255w off of eBay that I'm assuming is the same one Mossy Horns has and if it works out the way it sounds I'll be looking at getting another one for the wife's sled too! Now I I gotta get a case, a battery and a VVmapping chip!


----------

